# Scarborough beach sat 17th



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

Hi All

Will be having a go for snapper tomorrow morning at 4-30 am between queens beach and scarborough beach. Launching at queens beach boat ramp, 3 yak fishermen going any one else interested.
See you on the water


----------

